# Scot’s Minneapolis Commute



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Many of you may recall a few months ago that I posted about my new job and new commute. That day was a little wet and overcast so none of the pictures I took came out that well. I said I’d wait for some better day to show more of the commute. Today was that day. 

This is the commute to home. Starting off in our elevator lobby, I walk 4 blocks through skyways and city streets to the municipal parking lot where I rent a bike locker. 
(OK Bronze Person Trivia Time)


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

My bike locker comes with locker room facilities. I pop into the locker room to swap into bike togs, and then out to the locker to pick up the trusty steed


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Then it’s onto the road home. Minneapolis has bike trails specifically built for downtown commuting. I use it for the first third of my commute. It’s a terrific asset. 
The picture with the new asphalt is the downtown trailhead, you can see my ramp in the background. After that the trail is constructed with dedicated one directional bike lanes and a pedestrian lane segregated to one side.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I ride the Cedar Lake Trail West and then veer onto a similar trail called the Kenilworth Connector to begin bringing me South.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

My last trail section is the Midtown Greenway. It’s got the bike/ped segregation inside Minneapolis but changes to a standard MUT at the border. I jump on just a few 100 yards to the city limit.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Nobodies got a bike trail that starts at their door and ends at their destination and I’m no exception. I turn south for the final two thirds of my commute. I’m lucky I can use residential streets for most of the distance to my home town.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I jump through a retail district. It’s one of the busiest portions of my commute. I have to move out into a 40mph traffic lane (50 actual speeds often) and take a left up where you see the congestion in the first photo. After that I’m back on the residential streets and a pretty quiet light industry area until I hit the next freeway crossing.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

I cross the freeway, thankful that I’m not out there with them, for the final stretch home. A little construction gives me a taste of the madness, but then it’s into the Regional Park next to my neighborhood for the cool down.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Finally into my neighborhood and home. My fans are always waiting for their star commuter with anticipation and cheers.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*The End*

That’s my commute…a little taste of biking the Twin Cities.
Scot


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks- that almost makes me homesick. I won't give away the bronze statue answer.... 

You planning on commuting all winter?


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Scot_Gore said:


> (OK Bronze Person Trivia Time)


I have no idea. However I find it interesting that she bears a striking resemblance to Laura Petrie. 

It is great to see the Twin Cities continue their tradition as a bicycle-friendly place. Were it not for the weather I would be seriously tempted to move back


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

undies said:


> I have no idea. However I find it interesting that she bears a striking resemblance to Laura Petrie. .....


Every watch the Mary Tyler Moore Show? What town was it filmed in?

:idea:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> ..... I walk 4 blocks through skyways and city streets to the municipal parking lot where I rent a bike locker.....


Lots of people combine some auto, bus or metro with their bicycle commute. I'm thinking some walking (more than just within a block or building) with your commute is fairly unique.

Scot Gore = Green


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*That's quqite a MUT!*

I can't believe that multi-lane MUT. That's great. 

Looks like you have a great commute. Until, of course, the temperature drops to -10...then it might not be so great, but it looks fun now.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, Bronze statue = MTM?

Nice commute! I love those bike-specific lanes, multi lanes and wide MUTs. 

Out here in the suburbs of DC, if you don't happen to live and/or work near one of only a very few MUTs, you're pretty much screwed.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

So what's your total commute distance? Looks like a nice route. I've got a bike lane on about 1/2 mile of my 22 mile total commute.

That Mary Tyle Moore statue must have been donated to the city by TV Land right? They donated a statue of Andy Griffith and Opie walking to the fishing hole to Raleigh, where I live. That caused a big flap in Mt. Airy, where Andy is actually from and the inspiration for Mayberry. So TV Land donated another statue to Mt. Airy. Unfortunately, local hooligans keep breaking off the fishing rods from the statues.

FWIW, I was born in Minneapolis -- as were all my 7 brothers and sisters -- but we moved away when I was 3 years old. Went back to visit a few years ago and was impressed by how scenic it was in Minnesota, during the summer anyway. Not sure I could handle the winters anymore.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

filtersweep said:


> You planning on commuting all winter?


I'm still debating it in my own head. I only rented the locker for the season (ends Nov 30), but it wouldn't be hard to re-new. I'll need to alter my route since I currently cut through Hyland Park over what will be groomed ski trails once the snow flies. I have a couple of options. Xerxes up through Edina and So. Mpls to the Lakes Pwys to CLT and done or bike to the Mall of America and take the train into downtown. I've never ridden much in the winter and when I do I have all sorts of mechanical trouble, but plenty of people do it, so I know I can too if I want to. 

Scot


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> So what's your total commute distance?


15.5 miles.



tarwheel2 said:


> That Mary Tyle Moore statue must have been donated to the city by TV Land right?


Yes, TV Land. I think it was the first one they did. I re-call some kind of flack about it's placement here as well. I think some people thought it was the wrong intersection, but it sure looks like the right place to me. Also, some thought using public space and public art as an advertisement was the wrong thing to do. I say, don't sweat the small stuff and statues of Mary Richards throwing her hat is definately the small stuff. 

Scot


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Every watch the Mary Tyler Moore Show? What town was it filmed in?
> 
> :idea:



my guess is it was filmed in LA (or the valley)... it was set in the twin cities tho


----------



## CommuterDawg (May 15, 2007)

Nic pics....and I thought our Northern California MUTS were nice. They are put to shame by such nice bike friendly designs and well laid out MUTS shown in your pics. At least we have better weather .

Thanks for the tour.

CD


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

great pictorial, thanks. that does make me homesick, I miss the trail network and even the traffic. you should give winter commuting a go for a month, every rides an adventure up there. I used to strap my snowshoes to my msgr bag to use to get through the wildlife refuge and across the river when the old cedar ave bridge was still there.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> my guess is it was filmed in LA (or the valley)... it was set in the twin cities tho


Dang, beat me to it


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> That’s my commute…a little taste of biking the Twin Cities.
> Scot


THAT'S A COMMUTE. I wish that Baltimore and 5% of the cycling infrastructure that you have pictured in your report. Thanks for the report. I am green with envy.


----------



## JaeBeam (Aug 23, 2004)

Does your commute wrap up in Bloomington? I live in SW Minneapolis (a few blocks from Filtersweeps old digs) and used to bike to Shakopee. I cut thru a park that looks remarkably similar to the one you use.

Q: the Cedar trail is open again? I thought it was closed for the construction of the new baseball stadium, so I gave up and use the Stone Arch Bridge to Portland to the Green Belt. Green belt to Chain of Lakes to Penn Ave to 58th street.

With 35W bridge missing, driving home takes 60 minutes, biking 45. I work at Taft and Hennepin now.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

JaeBeam said:


> Does your commute wrap up in Bloomington?


Yes, I live next to Hyland Park



JaeBeam said:


> Q: the Cedar trail is open again?


Yes, the last mile into downtown re-opened mid August. 

Scot


----------

